# Bryant 90Plusi Running in Emergency Heat Mode



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a Bryant 90Plusi gas upflow furnace that was installed in late 1989. The model is 398BAZ, 60,000 btu. 

Is there any problem running in the Emergency Heat mode?
Will it cause problems, degrade other components, alter the amount of heat coming through the vents, run inefficient, etc? 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

I assume you have a heat pump to have a tstat with a emergency heat position.If so this will not hurt anything it just runs the furnace .


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

*Explanaton of emergency heat mode*



drpsr69 said:


> I assume you have a heat pump to have a tstat with a emergency heat position.If so this will not hurt anything it just runs the furnace .


No, this is not a heat pump. It is a natural gas upflow furnace but it is the premium model because it has variable speed inducer and blower motors. The emergency heat mode bypasses the microproceesor control board and sets the motors into high speed. The blower motor is turned immediately when the thermostat is met instead of having a delayed turn-off.

Dave P.


----------

